# How did you come up with your account name?



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2006)

how did you guys come up with your account names? I really like to know. I came up with my account name from the Russian WW2 sniper.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

hmm... well my sister who used to play this crap game (The Sims) needed more characters, so i made this crap family and got the worst names from the back of my head, then came LOOMA? WTF? so i just put it there, then i just decided to use it all over the Internet cause it sounds ugly and is crap... i just put Luftwaffe in my alias cause i like the luftwaffe


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2006)

I use Nonskimmer because I'm a nonskimmer. Nothing to it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine is my License Plate


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 5, 2006)

I was watching a commercial about why to join the army and trenslated military man into spanish.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

my nick since ever


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2006)

There is no story to my name, its just random


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2006)

When I worked at HUGHES, I was a SYStems COMmunications engineer at the satellite mission control center. I had an arrangement with my boss that he would send me to Asia on business trips, and I would man the console for 3rd shifts.

Hence, "SYSCOM3"


----------



## Glider (Apr 5, 2006)

Give you one guess


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 5, 2006)

pb = lead in periodic table


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2006)

Glider said:


> Give you one guess


You're into monster trucks...right?...right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2006)

Les Claypool, the lead singer and Bass God for the band Primus.....

les of primus...


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2006)

it's rather obvious ........... THE LEADER ! 8) actually a long and old familie name


----------



## Clave (Apr 5, 2006)

I started off as The Clave from the epic Thomas Covenant series:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Covenant

then shortened it to Clave...


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 5, 2006)

Easy, it's me.

Rich


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

Well it is what my friends call me because it is short for Hendrik my real name, almost no one knows my real name. So I used Henk because I hate to think up names and such type of shit.

Henk


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 5, 2006)

I came up with mine while just sitting on the computer real late at night, a common occurence when im not out, because im talking to freinds and such, and always learning more and more about my favorite topic, world war two. I dont remember what sparked my thought of latin, but i used Carpediem, a popular saying for sieze the day, and changed diem "day" into noctem "night" so my name, carpenoctem roughly translated from latin to english sieze the night.


----------



## Glider (Apr 5, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> You're into monster trucks...right?...right?



Darn the secrets out.


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

Carpediem is the name of a school near my house that is for kids that is retarded and have big learning problems. It was a school for bad girls, most of them were lesbians.

Henk


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Henk said:


> Carpediem is the name of a school near my house that is for kids that is retarded and have big learning problems. It was a school for bad girls, most of them were lesbians.
> 
> Henk



Hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2006)

Now THAT was funny....


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

If they were good looking girls it would have been fine, but dam they were ugly and they were just opposite my school and they could fight, some of them looked like men and I would not want to run into them in a dark alley.

Henk


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 5, 2006)

wow, sounds like its rather....interesting out there. i saw a chick today, and her shoulders looked like a linebacker in the nfl, her biceps were as big as my head, and i bet she could have kicked my ass lol. She is the biggest lesbian in the school, and beat up the football captain when he insulted her about it lol


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

lol lol lol lol, yes, I helped a friend move the other day and a friend of his mom look like a man and she looked like a man that gym a lot and I just kept my mouth shut, do not want my ass kicked like a football. lol

Henk


----------



## R988 (Apr 6, 2006)

mine is quite simple


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 6, 2006)

In my place, no one fights the gays , they are armed with fans and the nerve to tell on the Principal,
i mean everyone is guilty of something and if they all are interrogated, most of the batch will be expelled


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> In my place, no one fights the gays , they are armed with fans and the nerve to tell on the Principal,
> i mean everyone is guilty of something and if they all are interrogated, most of the batch will be expelled



You have gay boys in your school place?


----------



## Twitch (Apr 6, 2006)

Way back in a different life in a different world I was a recon marine. Everybody in out outfit was given nicknames because of something physical about them. I used to let my forefinger twitch, tap drum on the trigger guard when we'd be hunkered down waiting for Charlie while being perfectly still otherwise. Hence the name "Twitch" was bestowed upon me by "The Viking," "Bull," "Smokey" and the rest.....


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

You mean in your OTHER life...?!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 6, 2006)

Pisis said:


> You have gay boys in your school place?


Hell yeah,m cause there arent any girls, well, there are more of them in other schools


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

How canm be someone gay in 12?! That's... uhm... I have n othing against gays, but sick!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 7, 2006)

errh... its kinda sad, but they hold hands with each other, fold arms, call each other sisters, carry very girly fans, forcibly make their voices sound like women's, despite the lower pitch, make up their own slang... well this is just the start of it, btw dude im one of the youngest in the batch, they are already 13 lol


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

stay cool!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 7, 2006)

Hell yeah 
they put a bad image on gay people


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2006)

Gay people already have a bad image....


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

no, they put bad image on themselves being gay.
I have nothing against gays or lesbians - it's their "choice" - but I don't like to see these grossnesses in public. 
I'd stand it by outgrew people but 13 yo boys...


----------



## zerum (Apr 7, 2006)

I take mine from the chair i am sitting in when on internet.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2006)

mine's quite simple... the lancaster kicks ass 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 8, 2006)

Name of a Queen Album which also has a lot of smut innuendo to it he-he


----------



## MacArther (Apr 13, 2006)

Obviously, I take mine from General Douglas MacArthur. Heck, I've used it in everything I go on, and its mostly a tribute to someone who I consider to be a great leader and tactician. 

PS I personally know a granddaughter of Patton ^__^


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2006)

Obviously the name of one of my favourite planes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2006)

From the book the Eagle Has Landed.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2006)

Old nickname from school...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> Hell yeah,m cause there arent any girls, well, there are more of them in other schools



That is a stupid reason to become gay. When I was in Basic Training there were no women in my company. I did not become gay because there were no women. When I was in Iraq there was like a 10 to 1 Guy to Chick ratio and I did not become gay. 

That is just obsured.


----------



## R988 (Apr 13, 2006)

MacArther said:


> Obviously, I take mine from General Douglas MacArthur. Heck, I've used it in everything I go on, and its mostly a tribute to someone who I consider to be a great leader and tactician.
> 
> PS I personally know a granddaughter of Patton ^__^



You realise you spelt it wrong, or is that intentional?


----------



## MacArther (Apr 13, 2006)

It has always been intentional, whether it be in one of my stories or here. I try to distance myself from the General, 'cause I have my own legacy to make.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 14, 2006)

Err, I didn't know what to put, so I had a brainstorm and thought of those damned clever Germans in WWII.

Voila!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 14, 2006)

Looma, if you became gay because there are no girls at your school, you're a fucking tard. Just meet up with people from other schools on weekends! Filipinas are cute anyway, so there should be SOME tempting eye candy in your neck of the woods.

Anyhow, I get my lovin' intramurally, follow the example.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 14, 2006)

Intramurally, what the heck is that? I looked up on in "*Dictionary of foreign words*" but doesn't explain this word....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 15, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Looma, if you became gay because there are no girls at your school, you're a fucking tard. Just meet up with people from other schools on weekends! Filipinas are cute anyway, so there should be SOME tempting eye candy in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Anyhow, I get my lovin' intramurally, follow the example.


damn I'm not F*ckin gay, and i don't exactly know why those turds became gay, the one I stated is the only reason I know of them, and thats just one of the reasons

God damn it I'm too young to take girls seriously... hey I don;t wanna be that dirty and get laid before 18 or anything like that


----------



## Pisis (Apr 15, 2006)

don't get laid before 18.... you'll laugh to that when you're 14...


----------



## Henk (Apr 15, 2006)

Well just make sure you use a condom because you do not want a little looma running around 9 months later.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 15, 2006)

That was nicely said.


----------



## Henk (Apr 15, 2006)

It once happend to guy who were with me in class in High School, we joked and said luckily we do not have a baby boy if he pissed us of, it turned out a few months later it is a boy. 

Henk


----------



## Delusional (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, I was introduced to this sight by Plan_D, so I read a lot of posts and threads on here before I joined. I knew from my research that I would get a lot of crap for being young and inexperienced (I was right), so I decided to play off of that and call myself "Delusional." Plus, I pretty much am delusional...

I'm here to learn, anyway!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, u are delusional, and u have ALOT to learn, so open thy ears and shut thy mouth, and absorb like a sponge....


----------



## Delusional (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I can't learn without asking questions and making statements to see how others will reply to them.

That said, I'll take (or at least try to) that advice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2006)

> making statements to see how others will reply to them.


Just dont expect all the replys to be all nice, warm and fuzzy, cause ur saying some really stoopid shit. and if u havent taken the time to notice, we call people out on that kinda crap all the time, so dont consider urself special in that department...


----------



## Delusional (Apr 16, 2006)

I resent that.

Not that that means anything...

I don't feel I've said anything overly stupid. Mostly facts...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Just dont expect all the replys to be all nice, warm and fuzzy, cause ur saying some really stoopid shit. and if u havent taken the time to notice, we call people out on that kinda crap all the time, so dont consider urself special in that department...


very true, I learned that the hard way


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Delusional I have only one thing to say: 

*WARNING*

*lesofprimus
Minister of Whoopass*

   

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2006)

> I don't feel I've said anything overly stupid. Mostly facts...


You wouldnt know a fact if it slapped u upside ur gargantuan melon with a decaying flounder.... I bet u get ur "Facts" from some gay-ass blog site or the Crimson Rag...... 

Regurgitating some morons statistics and so-called facts doesnt make u knowledgeable, it makes u a parrot....

U want a cracker???


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Delusional how old are you?

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> You wouldnt know a fact if it slapped u upside ur gargantuan melon with a decaying flounder.... I bet u get ur "Facts" from some gay-ass blog site or the Crimson Rag......
> 
> Regurgitating some morons statistics and so-called facts doesnt make u knowledgeable, it makes u a parrot....
> 
> U want a cracker???


ah the classic whoopass
its sad to know that so many people are such parrots


----------



## Delusional (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, It's obvious I can't win with you Les. I cite my facts, and then put in my own opinions and neither is acceptable to you. I understand if you disagree with what I say, but I don't understand why you have to make it so personal. First you insult my opinions (which were not regurgitated facts), then you insult my facts. How is one supposed to make a point in this forum? I suppose most members just give up trying to please you.

Oh boy, the age thing again. I am 18.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 16, 2006)

> Well, It's obvious I can't win with you Les. I cite my facts, and then put in my own opinions and neither is acceptable to you. I understand if you disagree with what I say, but I don't understand why you have to make it so personal. First you insult my opinions (which were not regurgitated facts), then you insult my facts. How is one supposed to make a point in this forum? I suppose most members just give up trying to please you.


__________________
What ya gonna do? What ya gonna do?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

please les?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2006)

Damn Looma I do worry about you.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

erm... whatever it is ur thinking I am not gay
but that guy is saying that he will have a hard time doing that


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Please les what?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

that was my question


----------



## Pisis (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd say it like this.

II - prooved gays
I - prooved shepfu*ker

guerss who...


----------



## Crippen (Apr 18, 2006)

ey up lads how's it hanging ?
not been on for a while, beg forgiveness.... ( i dont care if you forgive me or not, just thought I would be polite.... but fuck that ey).

I love it when Les Kicks off, makes me feel all warm and fussy inside and I know why I keep coming back to this site. Stick around Delusional you will learn lots!!!! dont quit hun.

Ey Les Im a bit impressed by the added video/ inserts you have, Im shit at stuff like that, cant even get my pics to stay half the time. Ive been to a couple of air museums and want to add um to my pic gal, so I may IM you to elp.... if that's ok big man?

I'm called Crippen coz....get a drink lads this aint short (im a woman we drag it out.... and Ive ad 4 rum and lemonades...coke>>>>> so last year).
 
Ok Crippen..... he is a murdered who poisoned his wife and then chopped her up. well.........I gave everyone a box of chocs as well as their xmas gift, back in 1986. unfortunately they were re called because they were all re called because they had been .....poisoned!!!!!!! by some animal rights peeps. So some peeps I know at the time gave me the nick name 'Crippen' alot of my friends call me 'Cripps' now, ten years on. and I use it as my online name, there ya go.

ey Nonskimmmer he was caught (Crippen) in Canada.... they must av been awake on that day M8???? cheeky gal


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

PM me anytime Cripps....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2006)

Crippen said:


> ey Nonskimmmer he was caught (Crippen) in Canada.... they must av been awake on that day M8???? cheeky gal


"Nonskimmer"? Why so formal all of a sudden, babe? 

Yeah, I guess the Mounties got their man that time, eh?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

less of the babe, maple leaf boy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

Maple leaf boy?! Aww, that tears it! Racist!

Hey everyone, lanc's a racist! *RAAAACIIIIISST!!!*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

well i couldn't think of anything else  

who has a maple leaf for a national symbol anyway


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

The welsh have a leek...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Is it bad? My Dad does plumbing, ill send him over to fix it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

Now that was funny CC.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah and look at where it's getting them


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> who has a maple leaf for a national symbol anyway


Don't be dissin' the leaf, now! Personally, I'd rather have a hockey stick. 

The national animal is the beaver. Say, since the Australian air force uses the kangaroo and the New Zealand air force uses the kiwi, I wonder why we don't use the beaver. Hmmm.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL CC!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

LMAO NS.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 19, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Clave (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

My name came from ... well, if the first three ideas don't work ... use mine! Odds are you never will, 'cos at least one of the first three will work. It's just stupid ... like a lot of you...

I mean...yeah.


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks plan. 

Henk


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 24, 2006)

I got my name off a beer bottle - Tri Medvedya Piva or Three Bears Beer

I _know_ it should be just Medved - but I've had this user name for years now so big deal.


----------



## grimsfx (Apr 26, 2006)

My CPID for a game called Air Warrior was GR!M..later made a website called GrimsFX which I posted my Smoke Effects and Terrains ( http://www.members.tripod.com/grimsfx/home.htm ). It's just an archive now..Air Warrior has long since been cancelled.

I play Aces High now under a new CPID, MotleyCH.

I am surprised that Aces High isn't listed in the Gaming Forums here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 26, 2006)

Cause Aces High sucks ***........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 26, 2006)

yup, it isn't even as good as CFS3 which IL-2 is better than


----------

